# [Review] NZXT Kraken Z63 - Einfach cool?!



## Falcony6886 (29. Mai 2020)

*NZXT Kraken Z63
-
Einfach cool?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
_
 Zunächst möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle bei der Mindfactory AG und bei NZXT  bedanken, dass ich im Rahmen der Testers Keepers Aktion die NZXT Kraken  Z63 testen durfte &#8211; ihr habt mir damit eine riesige Freude gemacht!  Vielen Dank für das Testprodukt!


_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​*Übersicht:*

*1.Einleitung*
*2.Design, Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit - Unboxing*
*3.Montage*
*4.NZXT CAM - Die Software zur Kraken Serie*
*5.Leistung - Vergleichstests der Kraken Z63 mit dem Noctua NH-D15 und dem AMD-Box Kühler*
*6.Fazit*


*1.Einleitung*_

Nun aber los&#8230;
_
Vor ungefähr vier Wochen, erfuhr ich über Facebook von der Testers  Keepers Aktion zur Kraken-Serie von NZXT &#8211; kurz nachdem ich bei  Mindfactory einen Ryzen 5 3600 und ein MSI X570 Gaming Edge Wifi  geordert hatte. Zeitgleich hatte ein Kumpel eine Kraken Z73 gekauft und  machte mich pausenlos mit Fotos heiß auf dieses Stück Hardware. Ich  überlegte schon und dachte mir: "_Du könntest ja mal wieder eine  Bewerbung losschicken, hast lange kein Review geschrieben. Andererseits  hast du gerade den besten Luftkühler am Markt bestellt..._" Der  Noctua NH-D15 war auf dem Weg zu mir, doch dann war da diese leise  Stimme aus der kleinen, grau-orangenen Schachtel des noch nicht  verbauten Sechskerners: &#8222;_Bewerbe dich! Na los! Schreib&#8216; schon, der Sommer kommt! Ich glühe förmlich unter dem Box-Kühler!_&#8220; 

War das etwa? Nein, dass kann nicht sein&#8230; Oder doch? &#8222;_Hier drüben,  ich bin&#8217;s dein Ryzen 5 3600! Du willst zocken? Mit ordentlich Turbotakt  von über 4 Ghz? Dann bewerbe dich auf die NZXT Kraken Z63!_&#8220;

Ich fragte mich, warum es ausgerechnet die Z63 sein muss &#8211; da erwiderte der Kleine: &#8222;_Weil ich verdammt nochmal cool aussehen möchte beim Zocken!_&#8220;  Also schnell in die Tasten gehauen, eine etwas flapsige, aber auch  ernsthafte Bewerbung verfasst und auf einmal war sie da, die E-Mail. Wir  sind auserwählt &#8211; unfassbar. Da habe ich erstmal den kleinen  Sechskerner in die Arme geschlossen und ein Freudentänzchen aufs Parkett  gesetzt. Wir konnten es kaum noch erwarten und am Montag, den 23.03.  war es dann auch soweit, der Postbote klingelte und überbrachte das  Paket.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Nachdem ich das kleine Stück Silizium aus dem Hause  AMD für die Vergleichstests unter dem Box-Kühler gequält hatte, konnte  es losgehen. Die Operation: &#8222;Coolste AiO-Wasserkühlung der Welt&#8220; &#8211;  zumindest soll Sie das sein, die NZXT Kraken Z63. Im Folgenden werden  wir gemeinsam genau das überprüfen: Wie &#8222;cool&#8220; ist die Z63 mit dem  LCD-Display? Wie verhalten sich Leistung und Lautstärke? Wie ist die  Verarbeitung, das Design und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis? Wie läuft  die Montage der 280mm großen Kraken ab?

_Mein kleiner Ryzen 5 3600 und ich wünschen euch viel Spaß beim Lesen und __beim Schauen des Videos__!




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=mutZ2inwcw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ ​ *2.Design, Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit - Unboxing*

Kommen wir zum Unboxing der NZXT Kraken Z63. Die All-in-One  Wasserkühlung kommt gut verpackt in den klassischen NZXT Farben Weiß und  Lila (welches auf den Fotos eher ins Blaue abdriftet). Auf der  Verpackung finden sich Produktbilder, die Spezifikationen und natürlich  ein wenig &#8222;Werbung&#8220; in eigener Sache &#8211; schließlich wollen auch die  hauseigenen Gehäuse präsentiert werden. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, kommt die Wasserkühlung in Folie  eingeschweißt beim Käufer an. Mir persönlich gibt so etwas immer ein  gutes Gefühl, spricht es doch dafür, definitiv Neuware erhalten zu  haben. Also schnell die Folie entfernt und aufgeregt den Karton  geöffnet, aus dem mir direkt die Gebrauchsanweisung entgegenfiel. Aber  wer braucht die schon? Wir Männer sowieso nicht. Wir lesen die immer  erst, wenn etwas schiefgelaufen ist &#8211; dazu später mehr.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Die Kraken Z63, die Lüfter und das beiliegende Montagematerial sind  jeweils einzeln in Folie verpackt im Karton zu finden.  Selbstverständlich liefert NZXT sämtliche, zur Befestigung der  Wasserkühlung benötigten Materialien auf den aktuell gängigen Sockeln (*Intel:* Sockel 1151, 1150, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011, 2011-3, 2066; *AMD:*  Sockel AM4, TR4) mit &#8211; mit Ausnahme des Befestigungs-Brackets für den  Sockel TR4, welches den AMD-Prozessoren beiliegt. Neben dem  Schraubmaterial zur Befestigung des Kühlkörpers/der Pumpe auf der CPU  findet man auch die entsprechende Halterung für AM4-/TR4-Systeme sowie  die für Intel-Systeme benötigte Backplate im Karton. Die Halterung für  Intel-Prozessoren ist bereits am Kühlkörper vormontiert.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Zudem befinden sich die Kabel für die  Stromversorgung und die Ansteuerung der Kraken Z63 und des LCD-Displays  via USB im Lieferumfang. Auffällig ist, dass drei Lüfter angeschlossen  und per Software angesteuert werden können &#8211; hier setzt NZXT  offensichtlich auf eine gemeinsame Lösung für die Z63 und die große  Schwester Z73. Die Stromversorgung der Kraken erfolgt über einen  gewöhnlichen Sata-Stromanschluss, für die Steuerung des Displays und der  Wasserkühlung via USB wird ein freier Onboard-USB 2.0-Anschluss  benötigt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Um die Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse zu transportieren und den 280mm-Radiator  zu kühlen liefert NZXT zwei gewöhnliche 140mm PWM-Gehäuselüfter in  schlichtem schwarz mit. Fraglich ist, warum man bei einer UVP von 250  Euro hier nicht auch auf RGB-Lüfter setzt &#8211; wenngleich sich die Kraken  Z63 mit dem knackscharfen LCD-Display von der Konkurrenz abhebt. Die  Schraublöcher der Lüfter sind mit Antivibrationspads gummiert, sodass  störende Vibrationen minimiert werden. Die Verarbeitung ist tadellos.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Radiator und Kühlkörper sind noch einmal gesondert in Pappe  und Folie verpackt. Hergestellt werden Radiator, Pumpe und Kühlkörper  von Asetek. Asetek  ist der weltweit führende Hersteller für AiO-Wasserkühlungen.  Entsprechend wertig erscheint die NZXT Kraken Z63. Der Radiator ist aus  Aluminium gefertigt und somit auch sehr leicht, was mir bei der Montage  sehr entgegen kam &#8211; dazu später mehr. Wer wissen möchte, wie eine  AiO-Wasserkühlung funktioniert, kann sich dieses Video von Asetek anschauen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Da es sich um eine All-in-One Wasserkühlung handelt, ist das  gesamte System bereits montiert, mit Kühlflüssigkeit vorbefüllt und  wartungsfrei. Die Schläuche sind noch einmal mit einem Nylon-Sleeve  überzogen, sodass diese vor Beschädigungen durch scharfe Kanten  geschützt sind. NZXT gibt sechs Jahre Garantie auf die Kraken Z63, ein  Indiz was ebenfalls für die hohe Verarbeitungsqualität spricht. Hier  hebt sich NZXT von Konkurrenten wie Corsair (fünf Jahre) und Arctic  Cooling oder Alphacool (je zwei Jahre) teils deutlich ab.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Pumpe und Kühlkörper sind ebenfalls ordentlich verarbeitet und  optisch ansprechend. Auf dem Display prangt der Hinweis in englischer  Sprache, vor Inbetriebnahme tunlichst alle Kabel anzuschließen. Die  Anschlüsse hierfür befinden sich seitlich in die Pumpeneinheit  integriert. Auf dem kupfernen Kühlkörper ist bereits Wärmeleitpaste  voraufgetragen, sodass dieses teilweise leidige Thema entfällt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Auf der Seite des in  schickem Schwarz gehaltenen Radiators prangt das NZXT-Logo, die  Bohrungen zur Befestigung der Lüfter oder des Radiators im Gehäuse sind  ebenfalls sauber ausgeführt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Die 280mm erscheinen dann doch sehr imposant und es stellte sich  die Frage: Wie zum Teufel soll dieses Monster von einer  AiO-Wasserkühlung im neun Jahre alten NZXT-Phantom Platz finden?

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*3.Montage

*Nach dem Unboxing machte ich mich nun also ans Werk, die NZXT  Kraken Z63 in das altehrwürdige NZXT Phantom zu implantieren. Mir war  so, als würde ich einen Aufschrei der Erleichterung aus dem CPU-Sockel  vernehmen, als ich die Schrauben des AMD-Box Kühlers löste&#8230;

  Eines vorweg: Die Montage der Kraken Z63 an sich gestaltet sich sehr  leicht, wenn &#8211; ja, wenn man denn das passende, moderne Gehäuse dafür  besitzt. Es ist teilweise deutlich schwieriger, große Luftkühler zu  montieren, als die Kraken Z63 zu verbauen. Dennoch gibt es ein paar  kleinere Fallstricke. Auf diese kleineren Probleme möchte ich  insbesondere eingehen, um zukünftigen Käufern den Einbau zu erleichtern.  Gleichzeitig werde ich aufzeigen, wie man die Kraken Z63 in ein NZXT  Phantom einbaut. 

  Zunächst jedoch die allgemeine Beschreibung zur Montage der Kraken  Z63, die Besonderheiten verschiedener Gehäuse einmal außen vorgelassen:

  Die Montage der Kraken Z63 geht zügig vonstatten. Bei einem  Intel-System muss zunächst die mitgelieferte Backplate auf dem Board  installiert und mit Hilfe der passenden Abstandshalter für den  jeweiligen Sockel auf der Vorderseite fixiert werden. Bei einem  AMD-System wird die Standard-Backplate des Mainboards genutzt. Man muss  lediglich die Kunststoff-Lüfterhalterungen entfernen und dann die  Backplate wieder mit den AMD-Standoffs fixieren.

  Das Intel-Retention-Modul ist bereits auf der Pumpe/dem Kühlkörper  vormontiert. NZXT setzt hier auf einen Schnellverschluss: Um das  Intel-Retention-Modul zu demontieren, drückt man es in Richtung Pumpe  und dreht das gesamte Bracket ein Stück gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Danach  kann das Retention-Modul einfach abgenommen werden. Die Montage des  AMD-Brackets erfolgt dann in umgekehrter Reihenfolge &#8211; intuitiv und  kinderleicht!

  Da die Wärmeleitpaste voraufgetragen ist, kann die  Pumpen-/Kühlkörpereinheit nun direkt auf der CPU montiert werden. Hierzu  befestigt man das jeweilige Retention-Modul ebenfalls denkbar einfach  mit den mitgelieferten Thumbscrews und zieht diese mit einem  Schraubendreher fest. Wichtig: Darauf achten, dass die Seite mit den  Schlauchanschlüssen rechts neben dem CPU-Sockel, oder aber unter dem  CPU-Sockel sitzt. Andernfalls steht das Display Kopf oder ist um 90 Grad  gedreht &#8211; hierzu später mehr.

  Danach muss der Radiator im Gehäuse montiert werden. Je nachdem, ob  man auf das Push- oder Pullverfahren bei der Montage der Lüfter setzt,  werden die beiden mitgelieferten 140mm-Lüfter ober- oder unterhalb des  Radiators befestigt. 

  Bevor man den Radiator mit den Lüftern im Gehäuse verschraubt, sollte  man die mitgelieferten Kabel zur Stromversorgung der Pumpe, der Lüfter  und zur Steuerung des Displays verbinden und verlegen. Je nach Gehäuse,  hat man sonst nach Montage des Radiators nicht mehr genug Platz, um etwa  das Kabel für zum Auslesen der CPU-Fan Geschwindigkeit anzuschließen.

  Folgt man bei der Montage der schrittweisen und gut bebilderten  Anleitung, geht alles leicht von der Hand. Große Tower-Luftkühler sind  teilweise deutlich schwieriger zu montieren.  Weiter geht es mit dem  Einbau in das NZXT Phantom - Gewalt ist keine Lösung &#8211; aber manchmal  hilfreich!

  Zunächst zu den Besonderheiten des alten NZXT Phantom, um meine  &#8222;Probleme&#8220; beim Einbau zu verstehen: Das Phantom war im Jahre 2011 ein  begehrter Big Tower, vollgepackt mit (damals) modernen Features. Hierzu  zählte ein 200mm Lüfter im Deckel und die Möglichkeit, einen  240mm-Radiator im Deckel zu verbauen, ohne den 200mm Lüfter entfernen zu  müssen. Dazu wurden kleine &#8222;Brackets&#8220; zur Montage des Radiators im  Deckel mitgeliefert, für die es entsprechende Bohrungen gibt. 
​ * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​Nun sind diese Brackets entsprechend für den Abstand zweier  Bohrungen für 120mm-Lüfter ausgelegt, passten also schonmal nicht ganz  genau in die Bohrungen der Kraken Z63 &#8211; aber mit ein bisschen &#8222;Kraft&#8220;  konnte ich die Halterungen festschrauben. Ich malte mir aus, dass ich  die Brackets einfach falschherum montieren könnte, umso den  Abstandsunterschied auszugleichen und teste mit zwei 140mm-Lüftern, die  ich noch hier hatte. So ganz leicht sollte es dann aber doch nicht sein,  denn vor meiner Bewerbung habe ich mir keine Gedanken darüber gemacht,  ob die NZXT Kraken Z63 überhaupt in das Gehäuse passt. Ich bin ehrlich:  Ich habe die Z63 gesehen und wollte dieses feine Stück Hardware haben,  die Kraken begeistert mich einfach. Wenn, dann musste es die Kraken Z63  sein, wird schon passen. Und was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht!  So  ging es dann weiter und ich habe das zweite Bracket vom NZXT Phantom  und die mitgelieferten 140mm Lüfter montiert. Die mitgelieferten  Unterlegscheiben konnte ich dabei nur zur Montage der Lüfter nutzen, da  sie nicht auf die Halterungen passten &#8211; das Phantom ist halt alt.  Anschließend habe ich noch die mitgelieferten AM4-Abstandshalter zur  Montage des Kühlerkörpers auf der AMD-Backplate des Mainboards  verschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​  Wie schon gesagt: Die eigentlichen Arbeitsschritte zur  Montage der AiO-Wasserkühlung gestalten sich extrem einfach, wenn man  das entsprechende Gehäuse hat. Alle Besitzer eines modernen Gehäuses  würden die fertig zusammengebaute Kraken Z63 mit beiden Lüftern nehmen  und entweder unter dem Deckel oder an der Front bei den entsprechenden  Bohrungen für 140mm-Lüfter verschrauben &#8211; fertig. Nicht so jedoch bei  mir.

  Ich musste schnell feststellen, dass mein Plan nicht aufging, zwei  identische Brackets verdreht zu montieren. Die Z63 lag auf den  Speicherbänken auf. Also alles wieder raus. Es blieb nur eine  Möglichkeit: Ich musste die Halterungen des NZXT Phantom verbiegen, die  letzte Hoffnung &#8211; schließlich konnte ich den Ryzen 5 3600 schon  schluchzen hören, sah mich vor meinem geistigen Auge schon ein neues  Case bestellen&#8230; Ich konnte den kleinen doch nicht im Stich lassen&#8230; Da  packte ich den Leatherman aus, dengelte ein wenig an der Halterung herum  und siehe da: Es funktionierte! Die Kraken Z63 hing endlich unter dem  Deckel des Phantoms und der 200mm-Lüfter konnte an seinem Platz  verweilen.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, ist das alles recht eng bemessen. Aber  es passt und die Kraken liegt nirgendwo auf, alle Lüfter können frei  drehen und es war noch genügend Platz zur Montage von Pumpe und  Kühlkörper vorhanden. Hier noch ein paar Impressionen dazu, wie eng es  im Gehäuse mit montierter Kraken Z63 zugeht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kommen wir zu dem Fallstrick, der einen  auch beim Einbau in ein anderes Gehäuse betreffen kann: Das Verlegen der  Kabel. Ich war so fokussiert, das Monster überhaupt im Gehäuse  unterzubringen, dass ich mir darüber keine Gedanken gemacht hatte. Es  folgte also vor der Montage der Pumpe auf der CPU die Ernüchterung &#8211;  alles musste wieder raus.

  Zunächst sollte man im Sinne einer ordentlichen Verkabelung schauen,  wie man die Lüfter auf dem Radiator so montiert, dass man die  Lüfteranschlusskabel dem eigenen Gehäuse entsprechend vernünftig und  unsichtbar verlegen kann. Bei mir ging das nur über den kleinen Schlitz  oben links in der Ecke, durch den schon die CPU-Power Kabel und die  Kabel des Heck- und des Deckellüfters laufen. Das war also bereits eine  heftige Fummelei.

  Noch viel wichtiger ist aber das Verlegen der beiden Anschlusskabel  für die Pumpe. Gerade das &#8222;Breakout&#8220;-Kabel ist ein ordentlicher Strang,  den man erstmal verstecken muss und auch das Micro-USB-Kabel zur  Steuerung der Pumpe über die Cam-Software will ordentlich verlegt  werden. Ich habe beides vergessen und musste alles nochmal ausbauen.  Schlussendlich habe ich die Kabel unter dem Radiator über die Ram-Bänke  nach oben und durch einen Einlass in der Gehäuserückwand nach hinten  verlegt. Von den Kabeln ist kaum noch etwas zu sehen. ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hinter der Rückwand herrscht  logischerweise das Chaos, dort habe ich es nicht so mit ordentlicher  Verkabelung. Wichtig ist hier einfach: Unbedingt alles anschließen,  bevor ihr die Wasserkühlung in Betrieb nehmt! So steht es auch nochmal  auf dem Aufkleber, der das Display ziert. Das geschulte Auge erkennt  hier auf dem Bild direkt Fallstrick Nummer zwei, zudem wir nach dem  ersten Testlauf kommen. Also: Die Pumpe/den Kühlkörper mit den  mitgelieferten Thumbscrews auf dem Sockel verschrauben,  Sata-Poweranschluss verbinden, Lüfterkabel mit dem Breakout-Kabelstrang  verknüpfen und das USB-Kabel auf einem freien Mainboard-Port  anschließen, Stecker in die Pumpe &#8211; fertig:
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Nach großem Kampf mit dem Radiator saß endlich alles im Gehäuse und es war Zeit für einen ersten Testlauf:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Ich war zufrieden. Die Schläuche waren ordentlich verlegt, der  Radiator hatte Platz gefunden und alles funktionierte. Es gab nur noch  ein Problem, schaut auf das letzte Bild: Das Display steht Kopf! Aber  halt: In der Anleitung steht: &#8222;The display orientation can be adjusted  within CAM in 90° increments&#8220;, ein Anpassen der Ausrichtung sollte also  in 90° Schritten per CAM-Software möglich sein &#8211; also kein Problem, oder  doch? 

  So viel vorab: Die Aussage von NZXT stimmt nur zum Teil und sorgte  dafür, dass ich den Kühlkörper noch einmal demontiert und neu  ausgerichtet habe &#8211; schließlich soll das Display, das Highlight der  Kraken Z63 richtig herum sein! Man kann das Display nur einmalig 90° per  Software drehen. Es muss so montiert werden, dass die  Schlauchanschlüsse entweder rechts neben dem CPU-Sockel oder aber  unterhalb des CPU-Sockels sind &#8211; andernfalls steht das Display auf dem  Kopf oder ist gedreht.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Gleichzeitig habe ich die Chance genutzt, die ThermalGrizzly  Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste aufzutragen. So hatte ich den direkten  Vergleich zur bereits voraufgetragenen Wärmeleitpaste von NZXT (siehe  Bild in der Mitte). Die Schläuche liefen trotzdem noch ordentlich durch  das Gehäuse, die Kabel waren weiterhin vernünftig verlegt und nun war  alles bereit für die Leistungstests und die Spielereien mit dem Display!

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​ 
*4.NZXT CAM - Die Software zur Kraken Serie*
​Zur Steuerung der Pumpe, der Lüfter des Radiators und des  LCD-Displays wird die hauseigene NZXT-CAM-Software benötigt. Sie ähnelt  dabei sehr den von anderen Herstellern bereits bekannten Tools, etwa dem  MSI Afterburner, EVGA Precision Tool, etc. Leider hat NZXT die Software  mit vielen unnötigen Funktionen überladen - etwa der Möglichkeit, die  GPU zu übertakten, Informationen zu Audio-Geräten und Netzteilen  auszulesen, Systeminformationen anzuzeigen oder Spielzeiten  aufzuzeichnen. Ich möchte hier daher nur auf die zwei, drei wirklich  relevanten Funktionen der CAM-Software eingehen: Das Einstellen der  Kühlung und des LCD-Displays. Für alle übrigen Funktionen gibt es  sicherlich bessere Alternativen.    

*Kühlung:*

  NZXT bietet in der CAM Software zunächst drei Presets zum Betrieb der  Kraken Z63: Leise, Leistung und Fest. Die Bezeichnung der Profile ist an  dieser Stelle selbsterklärend, wobei gerade die Bezeichnung &#8222;Leise&#8220; nur  bedingt zutrifft &#8211; dazu später mehr beim Leistungstest. Interessant ist  jedoch die Möglichkeit, eigene Lüfterkurven für die Pumpe und die  Radiatorlüfter zu erstellen, sodass die Kraken Z63 wirklich &#8222;leise&#8220;  betrieben werden kann.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





     Es ist möglich, die grünen Ankerpunkte entsprechend den eigenen  Wünschen nach zu verschieben. Im Bild seht ihr meine selbstangelegte  &#8222;Silent&#8220;-Lüfterkurve, bei der Pumpe und Lüfter erst ab 80°C  CPU-Temperatur die Drehzahl erhöhen. Damit bleibt der Ryzen 5 3600 noch  immer kühl, das System aber völlig lautlos.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CAM-Software ermöglicht es also dem  Nutzer, die Kraken Z63 je nach Bedarf für die eigenen Zwecke vollkommen  individuell zu konfigurieren &#8211; ganz gleich ob eine maximal Kühlleistung  ohne Rücksicht auf die Lautstärke oder aber ein möglichst leises System  im Vordergrund stehen. Man spricht hier also letztlich alle PC-User  gleichermaßen an, zumal die Bedienung der Software einfach und intuitiv  ist.

*Beleuchtung/Display:
*
Das im Kühlkörper/in der Pumpe eingebaute LCD-Display ist sicherlich das  Highlight der Kraken Z63. Durch das Display hebt sich die  NZXT-Wasserkühlung aus der Masse der übrigen, guten  280mm-AiO-Wasserkühlungen ab. Die Auflösung des kleinen Bildschirms  beträgt 320x320 Pixel bei 24bit Farbtiefe und einer Helligkeit von 650  cd/m².
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Die Darstellungsqualität des Displays ist  dabei sehr ordentlich und es ist eine traumhafte Spielerei für  PC-Enthusiasten. Braucht man es? Nein. Will man es trotzdem haben? Ja,  denn es verleiht dem PC eine einzigartige persönliche Note und bietet  Raum für kreative Spielereien! Einzig das Display unterscheidet die  Kraken Z63 von der kleinen Schwester, der Kraken X63 &#8211; mit einem  saftigen Aufpreis von 100 Euro. Doch seien wir ehrlich: Wer eine  AiO-Wakü mit Display sucht, der ist auch bereit diesen Aufpreis zu  zahlen!

  Die Bedienung des Displays über die Kraken-Software gestaltet sich  ähnlich leicht wie das Erstellen einer Lüfterkurve, gibt jedoch Anlass  zur Kritik. Zunächst einmal kann man auch hier auf einige Presets für  verschiedene Anzeigemodi zurückgreifen, darunter etwa CPU-Temperatur,  GPU-Temperatur, Kombinationen aus beidem, oder das &#8222;Carousel&#8220; bei dem in  einem vom Nutzer festgelegten Intervall die Anzeigen auf dem  LCD-Display wechseln. Die verschiedenen Modi können dabei weiter  hinsichtlich Farbgebung personalisiert werden &#8211; ein blau-weißes Display  in einem BVB-Mod wäre ja auch ziemlich finster.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider findet man die Funktion, das  Display um 90°C zu drehen, nur sehr versteckt. Hierzu muss man auf den  Schriftzug &#8222;Über Kraken Z3&#8220; klicken und dann einen Haken bei &#8222;Rotate  Display&#8220; setzen. Allerdings wird das Display dann nur einmalig um 90°  gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gedreht. Hier sollte NZXT bei einem Kaufpreis  von 250 Euro dringend nachbessern, so dass man die Anzeige auf dem  Display in 90° Schritten einmal rings herumdrehen kann. Andernfalls hat  man nur die Möglichkeit, den Kühlkörper entsprechend mit den  Schlauchanschlüssen rechts oder unterhalb vom CPU-Sockel zu montieren,  wenn das Display richtig orientiert sein soll.

  Negativ aufgefallen ist zudem die &#8222;Datenschutz&#8220;-Option im  Einstellungs-Menü. Die CAM-Software sammelt erstmal fleißig Daten ohne  eure direkte Einwilligung, standardmäßig ist die Nutzung der Daten  erstmal erlaubt und das Häkchen gesetzt.

  Die Software aktualisiert sich auf Wunsch automatisch und lädt  entsprechend auch neue Firmware Updates für die Kraken Z63. Die nicht  benötigten Funktionen kann man glücklicherweise unter den Einstellungen  abwählen, sodass letztlich nur wichtige Dinge wie Kühlung, Beleuchtung  und eventuell noch das PC Monitoring angezeigt werden.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

*5.Leistung - Vergleichstests der Kraken Z63 mit dem Noctua NH-D15*

Kommen wir nun zum wirklich spannenden Teil dieses Reviews: Wie gut ist  die Kühlleistung der Kraken Z63 abseits jeglicher Spielerei mit dem  Display? Um diese Frage zu beantworten, habe ich mich an der Testmethodik der Computerbase-Redaktion orientiert, soweit mir dies möglich war. Bevor ich die Messwerte protokolliert habe, wurde die CPU jeweils 30 Minuten mit Prime 95 und 12K In-Place FFTs aufgeheizt. Anschließend wurde die durchschnittliche &#8222;Tdie&#8220; CPU-Temperatur mit dem Tool HWiNFO  ermittelt und notiert. Danach durfte die CPU fünf Minuten abkühlen und  ich habe anschließend über weitere fünf Minuten die Idle-Temperatur  aufgezeichnet. Da ich hier kein Testlabor habe, schwankte die  Raumtemperatur zwischen 18°C und 20°C &#8211; dies führte logischerweise auch  zu leichten Temperaturschwankungen, die jedoch für ein Userreview zu  vernachlässigen sind.

Die CPU (Ryzen 5 3600) läuft dabei mit Standardtakt und  Standardeinstellungen im Bios ohne festgesetzten Turbotakt. Dieser  fixierte sich dennoch selbstständig bei 4000 Mhz, sodass die Ergebnisse  gut vergleichbar sind. Die Gehäuselüfter des NZXT Phantom habe ich dabei  soweit wie möglich heruntergeregelt, um die Kühlleistung der CPU-Kühler  bestmöglich beurteilen zu können. Übertaktungstests wird es von mir  nicht geben &#8211; davon halte ich nichts.

Die Kraken Z63 wurde von mir mit den vorgefertigten Profilen &#8222;Leise&#8220;,  &#8222;Leistung&#8220; und meinem eigenen Profil &#8222;Silent&#8220; getestet, bei dem die  Kraken erst ab 80°C wirklich hörbar wird. Die Testläufe habe ich einmal  mit der voraufgetragenen Wärmeleitpaste und einmal mit der  ThermalGrizzly Kryonaut durchgeführt. Als Vergleichsprodukte mussten der  AMD Box-Kühler und der derzeit beste Luftkühler am Markt herhalten: Der  Noctua NH-D15 in der Farbe chromax.black. Der Noctua wurde dabei mit  den mitgelieferten Lüftern und der Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste bei jeweils  12V und 7V zum Vergleich mit der Kraken Z63 herangezogen. Den AMD  Box-Kühler habe ich lediglich mit der voraufgetragenen Wärmeleitpaste  getestet, da ich den Ryzen 5 3600 nicht unnötig quälen wollte.​ 

Zunächst wollte ich auch die Lautstärke  mit dem mir hier vorliegenden Voltcraft SL-50 aufzeichnen. Das Gerät  zeichnet jedoch nur dBC auf und arbeitet so unpräzise, dass ich das  Vorhaben verworfen habe und mich auf einen subjektiven Bericht zur  Lautstärke beschränke. Die Messwerte der Temperatur habe ich in einer  Excel-Tabelle gesammelt und ein Balkendiagramm zur besseren  Vergleichbarkeit erstellt:​ ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Die Kraken Z63 hält den Ryzen 5 3600  unter Prime 95 bei Volllast unter 66°C &#8211; ein super Ergebnis! Damit ist  die Kühlleistung rund 8°C besser als die des besten Luftkühlers am  Markt, dem Noctua NH-D15, der bei 12V 73,5°C erreicht. 

  Auffällig ist, dass die Presets &#8222;Leise&#8220; und &#8222;Leistung&#8220; nahezu  identische Kühlleistungen erreichen. Dies liegt daran, dass beide ab  60°C CPU-Temperatur auf volle Leistung gehen, damit identisch gut  kühlen, aber auch identisch laut sind. Das ist der große Nachteil der  Kraken Z63 mit den NZXT-Profilen: Die AiO-Wasserkühlung ist dann so  laut, dass sich für mich keines der beiden Presets eignet und die Kraken  einem startenden Hubschrauber gleicht. Subjektiv wird dabei sogar die  Lautstärke des Noctua NH-D15 übertroffen, den ich im 12V-Betrieb schon  als störend laut empfinde.

  Zum AMD Box-Kühler brauche ich keine Worte verlieren. Den sollte man  nur nutzen, wenn einem nichts an der Lebensdauer der CPU liegt.

  Vergleichen wir also die Silent Profile: Mit dem selbsterstellten  Profil bleibt die Kraken Z63 unhörbar und kühlt den kleinen Sechskerner  noch immer auf gute 73,7°C unter Prime 95-Volllast. Damit erreicht sie  die Leistung des Noctua NH-D15 bei maximaler Lüfterdrehzahl im  12V-Betrieb, der dann störend laut agiert und schlägt den Noctua im  7V-Betrieb, bei dem der Luftkühler noch immer deutlich hörbar ist. 

  Das volle Potenzial der Kraken Z63 zeigt sich also erst, wenn man  selbst Hand anlegt und eine entsprechende Lüfterkurve für die eigenen  Bedürfnisse erstellt. Mit meiner Silent Kurve erreichte die CPU beim  Gaming in Need for Speed Heat 65°C und boostete konstant auf 4,1 Ghz auf  allen Kernen. Dabei war die Z63 noch immer unhörbar &#8211; so wie ich mir  das für mein System vorstelle. Demgegenüber stehen rund 56°C beim Profil  &#8222;Leistung&#8220; &#8211; dann allerdings deutlich hörbar.

  Noch ein paar Worte zur Wärmeleitpaste: Während der Tests des  &#8222;Leise&#8220;-Profils lag dieselbe Raumtemperatur (18°C) am Morgen an, sodass  diese gut vergleichbar sind. Demnach bringt die ThermalGrizzly Kryonaut  also einen Vorteil von knapp 1,5°C und das bedeutet: Schenkt euch das  Auftragen der Spezialpaste, nutzt die voraufgetragene! Es spart Zeit und  der Temperaturvorteil ist vermutlich für 95% aller PC-Nutzer zu  vernachlässigen! Die voraufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste von NZXT macht einen  super Job!​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*6.Fazit*

  Kommen wir zum Fazit, das man aus zwei Perspektiven betrachten muss:  Der reinen Kühlleistung und dementsprechend dem  Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis der Kraken Z63 und dem Coolness-Faktor dieser  wunderbaren Hardware.

  Die Kühlleistung der Kraken Z63 ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Sie  kann den derzeit besten Luftkühler am Markt deutlich in die Schranken  weisen und bietet jede Menge Reserven sowohl für den Silent-Betrieb als  auch für das Overclocking. Allerdings sollte NZXT bei den vorgegebenen  Profilen der CAM-Software nachbessern und zumindest ein Preset  implementieren, was den Namen &#8222;Leise&#8220; auch verdient. 

  Lässt man das Display mal außer Acht, hinkt das  Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis natürlich massiv im Vergleich zum Noctua  NH-D15, da so für rund 10°C bessere Kühlleistung bei voller Leistung 150  Euro Aufpreis fällig sind. Setzt man jedoch die UVP von 150 Euro der  kleinen Schwester, der Kraken X63 ohne Display als Maßstab für die  Kühlleistung an, handelt es sich um einen fairen Aufpreis von 50 Euro  für eine AiO-Wasserkühlung mit sechs Jahren Garantie, tadelloser  Verarbeitung und top Kühlleistung mit vielen Tuning-Optionen. Hier muss  dann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er diesen Aufpreis zur Luftkühlung für  maximale Kühlleistung oder die Möglichkeit des Silent-Betriebs bei  immer noch hervorragenden Kühleigenschaften zahlen möchte. 

  Vergleicht man also die UVP von Kraken X63 und Kraken Z63, so  veranschlagt NZXT einen Aufpreis von 100 Euro für das LCD-Display. Auch  hier gilt - jeder muss sich fragen: Brauche ich das, oder nicht? Für  mich ist das Display ein absolutes Killer-Feature, ein Highlight, mit  dem ich meinem PC eine ganz persönliche Note verleihen kann. Dennoch  werden viele Käufer sicher häufiger darüber nachdenken, ob sie das  Display wirklich brauchen &#8211; oder eben nicht. Für 100 Euro kriegt man  schon die ein oder andere PC-Komponente, die einem ein Leistungsplus  bringt. Doch diese Kunden will NZXT vermutlich gar nicht ansprechen.  NZXT richtet sich mit der Kraken Z63 an Enthusiasten, an genau die Art  PC-User, die bereit sind, den Aufpreis für das Display zu zahlen. 

  Von mir erhält die NZXT Kraken Z63 eine uneingeschränkte  Kaufempfehlung, denn es gibt da draußen sicherlich jede Menge  PC-Bastler, die genauso verrückt sind wie ich und auf Highend-Hardware  stehen. Genau das ist die NZXT Kraken Z63 &#8211; die vermutlich beste  AiO-Wasserkühlung auf dem Markt hinsichtlich Garantiezeit, Verarbeitung,  Leistung und Coolness-Faktor &#8211; mal abgesehen vom Preis.​_
Die *NZXT Kraken Z63 *ist in doppelter Hinsicht vor allem eines:* Einfach cool!

*_​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xphR9issn2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

​


----------



## Aerni (29. Mai 2020)

schönes review, jedoch zahlt man gut 140€ mehr als für jeden ordentlichen luftkühler. und 140€ wärs mir absolut nicht wert. dafür bekommt man viele tolle sachen die sich mehr lohnen.


----------



## Falcony6886 (29. Mai 2020)

Danke! Ich stimme dir auch vollkommen zu, steht ja auch so im Fazit. Geht es einem rein um die Kühlleistung, greift man lieber zur X63 - kostet 100 Euro weniger und leistet dasselbe. Für die Spielerei mit dem Display zahlt man eben den saftigen Aufpreis von 100 Euro zur X63 und da muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob es einem das Wert ist. Bei einer Budget-Begrenzung kauft man die Kraken Z63 sicher nicht. Ob ich mir das gute Stück persönlich für 250 Euro gekauft hätte? Wohl eher nicht. Als "Gewinn" aber natürlich ein Traum.

Interessant wäre mal ein Vergleich mit einer Asus Ryuo oder Ryujin - war kurz davor mir da tatsächlich die 240er Variante wegen der Platzprobleme im NZXT Phantom zu bestellen. Allerdings liest man so viel über Probleme auf Nicht-Asus-Boards, dass es mir zu viel Geld ist und ich dann lieber ein anderes Gehäuse kaufe.


----------



## Thal_da_Nukra (29. Mai 2020)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Worte zur Wärmeleitpaste: Während der Tests des  &#8222;Leise&#8220;-Profils lag dieselbe Raumtemperatur (18°C) am Morgen an, sodass  diese gut vergleichbar sind. Demnach bringt die ThermalGrizzly Kryonaut  also einen Vorteil von knapp 1,5°C und das bedeutet: Schenkt euch das  Auftragen der Spezialpaste, nutzt die voraufgetragene! Es spart Zeit und  der Temperaturvorteil ist vermutlich für 95% aller PC-Nutzer zu  vernachlässigen! Die voraufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste von NZXT macht einen  super Job!



Wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue sieht es eher so aus als wenn es mit Kryptonaut wärmer war, zumindest bei 3 von 6 Werten? Eventuell korrigieren falls da was vertauscht wurde


----------



## Falcony6886 (29. Mai 2020)

Ja, war auch wärmer im Idle bei "Leistung" und "Silent" - aber leider unterliegt die Idle-Temperatur auch immer leichten Schwankungen. Ich habe mich deshalb im Text nur auf die Volllast-Temperatur bezogen. Im Idle reicht ja eine kurze Lastspitze und die Temperatur steigt kurzzeitig mal in den 50-60°C Bereich - schon ist das Ergebnis verfälscht.

Bei dem von mir erwähnten "Leise"-Profil haben wir aber 30,4°C (Kryonaut) zu 30,9°C (NZXT-Paste) im Idle, unter Last 64,3°C (Kryonaut) zu 65,7°C (NZXT-Paste) - da passt dann meine Aussage!


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2020)

Finde aber gut das bei dieser AIO auch die Wassertemperatur mit ausgegeben wird und man ggf. auch danach regeln kann.


----------



## Falcony6886 (31. Mai 2020)

Ja, absolut! Ich habe auch mal den Testbericht von @RaptopTP studiert, auch im CB-Forum. Der wichtigste Unterschied zur X63 ist für mich tatsächlich die Möglichkeit, eine Lüfterkurve anzulegen.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann man bei der &#8222;kleineren&#8220; X63 die Lüfter nur über PWM per Mainboard regeln. Das wäre für mich persönlich ein K.O.-Kriterium und ist obendrein auch völlig unverständlich. 

So ein Y-Kabel bzw. die zusätzlichen Lüfteranschlüsse zur Steuerung mit CAM werden ja wohl kaum mehr Produktionskosten verursachen, erhöhen aber den Nutzen enorm. 

Da sollte NZXT nachbessern, selbst bei &#8222;nur&#8220; rund 150 Euro Kaufpreis für die X63 sollte das wohl drin sein.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2020)

Ich habe bei unserer Alphacool AIO die wir vor zwei Wochen verbaut haben auch einen Temperatursensor zwischen Anschluss und Radiator gesetzt. Dazu kam dann noch eine Lüftersteuerung (Quadro) von Aquacomputer dazu und nun können wir nicht nur die Wassertemperatur ablesen, sondern auch die Lüfter danach steuern. Denn nach Wassertemperatur ist immer noch das beste als nach CPU-Temperatur, da der Prozessor immer zeitweise hohe Sprünge macht und die Lüfter kurzzeitig hoch drehen lassen würde.


----------



## Falcony6886 (31. Mai 2020)

Ja, das spüre ich regelmäßig im Betrieb. Gleichzeitig auch einer der größten Kritikpunkte an den Presets der Kraken, die sich an der CPU-Temperatur orientieren. Wenn die ab 50-60°C voll aufdrehen, ist das Teil brutal laut - da hilft nur ein eigenes Preset. Das funktioniert dann aber gut.

Die Temperatursprünge der CPU haben eben auch beim Idle Wert zu den Schwankungen geführt, ebenso wie die Raumtemperatur. 

Ich persönlich würde mir eine Kraken &#8222;Z53&#8220; als 240 mm Variante wünschen, weil die 280er einfach nicht wirklich ins Phantom passt. Die X53 ist wegen der fehlenden Lüfteranschlüsse für mich keine Alternative...


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2020)

Da kann man wirklich dann nur ein Kurve erstellen wo z.B. 40% Drehzahl der Lüfter bis 70°C eingestellt werden und bei 90°C mit 100%. Dann sind diese Sprünge nicht mehr da und das ganze wird dann auch leiser in Idle.

Bei AMD ist es besonders schlimm mit Idle, das macht Intel irgendwie doch besser.
Wir haben hier beide Systeme stehen und ich bekomme mein Prozessor mit meinem 9900K besser in Idle/Office geregelt als den 3900X von meinem Sohn. Wobei wir diesen mittlerweile auch viel besser geregelt bekommen haben als er ursprünglich war.

Aber nach Wassertemperatur zu regeln ist immer noch das beste.
Ich habe meine custom Wakü daher auch so verbaut und das wollte ich mit der neuen AIO von ALC meines Sohnes auch haben, daher habe ich ein Anschluss am Radiator abgeschraubt und ein Temperatursensor dazwischen gebaut.


----------



## Exitstrategie (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe mir das Kraken Z63 auf Grund des wirklich tollen Reviews hier am Wochenende gekauft und eingebaut.
An sich ein cooles Teil, und speziell das Display ist ein super Gag, der in meinem LianLi O11 Dynamic natürlich toll zur Geltung kommt.

Leider hab ich aber mit dem verbauten Exemplar ein kleines Problem:
Ich finde die Pumpe relativ laut. Speziell im Vergleich zu der von dem vorher verbauten Corsair H115i PRO RGB. Sind ja beides Asetek Systeme und die Pumpe des Kraken soll ja super leise sein.
Ich hab aktuell 2 Profile erstellt.
1. Pumpe bei 40% (ca 1500 U/min) und hier ist sie wirklich leise aber trotzdem wahrnehmbar
2. Pumpe bei ca 46% (ca 1700U/min) und hier hat sie einen leichten, leisen aber nervigen Nebenton

Sind die Geräusche normal, schleift sich das evtl mit der Zeit nach ein paar Tagen ein oder hab ich einfach ein schlechtes Exemplar erwischt?
Wenn ich soviel Geld ausgebe muss es halt auch perfekt sein.
'Gefühlt' kam mir meine H115i Pro etwas leiser vor von der Pumpe

Es wäre toll wenn jemand hier etwas dazu sagen könnte.


----------



## Downsampler (15. Juni 2020)

Das könnten Luftbläschen in der Pumpe sein.

Um diese zu entfernen, schaue in diesem Thread: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-package-temperatur-im-idle.html#post10058578


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juni 2020)

Wo und wie hast du den Radiator verbaut? Am besten mal ein Bild hier einstellen.

Versuch mal mit voller Pumpenleistung das Gehäuse etwas seitlich zu neigen und lass mal volle Drehzahl auch wenns Nervt etwa 1-2 Tage laufen.
Möglich das noch vom Transport Luft in der Pumpe ist und diese sich erst im Radiator sammeln muss. Aber dazu müssen die Anschlüsse höher als die Pumpe liegen, daher die Frage wie genau der Radiator verbaut wurde.


----------



## Exitstrategie (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo, 

sorry für die späte Antwort, war beruflich unterwegs.
Ich hab mittlerweile rausgefunden, dass die Störgeräusche nicht von der Pumpe kommen, sondern von den NZXT Lüftern.
Bei bestimmten Umdrehungszahlen, entwickeln die leider unschöne Frequenzen...

Lohnt es sich umzutauschen (Lüfter oder das komplette Kit) oder muss man damit Leben und gegen Noctua austauschen?


----------



## LightLoop (19. Juni 2020)

Müssen doch keine Noctua sein, die Artic P12 tuns doch genauso


----------



## Falcony6886 (19. Juni 2020)

Exitstrategie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sorry für die späte Antwort, war beruflich unterwegs.
> Ich hab mittlerweile rausgefunden, dass die Störgeräusche nicht von der Pumpe kommen, sondern von den NZXT Lüftern.
> ...




Das ist eine gute Frage, ich habe diese "Störfrequenzen" nicht oder höre sie schlicht nicht. Ein leichtes Rauschen ist halt immer zu vernehmen, wird halt nie so leise wie z.B. mit einem Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH. Aber LightLoop hat recht, Noctua muss nicht sein - außer man will Noctua. Im Zweifel würde ich lieber reklamieren und gucken, ob neue Lüfter besser sind. Du hast ja Garantie. Ansonsten schau dir mal auf Youtube den Lüftervergleich von Caseking an, da kriegst du auch Anhaltspunkte, welche Lüfter auf einer Wakü gut funktionieren.


----------



## Exitstrategie (19. Juni 2020)

Ich hab noch ein paar 'alte' 140er Noctua in beige gehabt, die hab ich jetzt mal testweise dran.
das ist schon ein hörbarer Unterschied:
deutlich leiser und nicht mehr diese nervigen Störgeräusche bei bestimmten Drehzahlen.

In beige würde ich die allerdings so nicht gerne in meinem O11 Dynamic haben wollen, sieht etwas doof aus 

Als Alternative:
wäre das Z73 mit den 120er Lüftern denn leiser als das Z63?


----------



## Falcony6886 (28. Juni 2020)

Gute Frage. Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, sind ja ähnlich - nur kleiner und einer mehr...

 Ich werde mir aber im August auch ein O11 Dynamic (XL) zulegen und die NZXT Lüfter gegen Corsair LL140 tauschen. Dann gibt es einen Nachtest, evtl. schon diese Woche. Die Lüfter habe ich dank der Saturn Mwst.-Aktion schon da. 

Aber wie gesagt: Ich habe nicht wirklich Störgeräusche...


----------



## CptAhab22 (27. August 2020)

Hey, erstmal sehr geiles Review. Bin ewig auf der Suche nach einem solchen gewesen. Eine kurze Frage meinerseits, da ich selbst darüber grübel mir eine z73 anzuschaffen. Ist es nur möglich, die Pumpe auf der CPU so zu installieren, dass die Schläuche nach rechts oder unten hinweg abgehen, damit man das Display einwandfrei nutzen kann? Ich würde nämlich die Schläuche gerne nach oben hin wegleiten, damit sie das Gesamtbild nicht stören. 

LG und einen schönen Vize-Freitag


----------



## Falcony6886 (27. August 2020)

Ja, leider ist das bislang nur so möglich. Man kann das Display per Cam-Software lediglich einmal um 90° rotieren - auch wenn das anders beschrieben ist. 

Ich kann allerdings nochmal nachschauen, evtl. gibt es ein Update und NZXT hat Änderungen vorgenommen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pseudonymx (27. August 2020)

Schönes review... Tolle arbeit fettes Lob für die mühe.

Es gibt 1 Punkt der diese und einige Andere AiOs für mich zu nem Absouluten NOGO machen: Der Preis, für die kohle kann man sich n Kleinen Custom Loop bauen... Klar schaut dann net so gut aus aber ist erweiterbar, Flexibel und Performanter


----------



## Falcony6886 (27. August 2020)

CptAhab22 schrieb:


> Ich würde nämlich die Schläuche gerne nach oben hin wegleiten, damit sie das Gesamtbild nicht stören.



Ich habe noch einmal nachgeschaut: Mittlerweile kann man das Display per CAM-Software um +90°, -90° und +180° drehen - also einmal rum! Du kannst die Schläuche also auch oberhalb des CPU-Sockels montieren. Den übrigen Kabelsalat hast du dann halt links vom Sockel. NZXT hat also hier endlich das Versprechen aus dem Handbuch eingelöst! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler1337 (29. Dezember 2020)

Sympathischer Typ, nur der BVB!!


----------



## Pepi36AT (30. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Leute hat schon jemmand von euch die orginal NZXT lüfter getautswcht bzw auch eine längere nutzungserfahrung mit ersatz lüfter? Hab eine Z63 denke schon aber länger nach die NZXT lüfter auszutauschen gegen Noctua Lüfter, und nur von neugier eine Frage, wie habts ihr AiO verbaut in gehäuse? Push oder Pull


----------



## Falcony6886 (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe aktuell zwei Corsair LightLoop 140mm Lüfter auf der Kraken Z63. Funktioniert wunderbar. Leiser, aber auch etwas wärmer - die Corsair Lüfter haben eine geringere maximale Drehzahl.

Persönlich denke ich nicht, dass du mit Noctua Lüftern eine wesentlich bessere Kühlleistung erzielst. Maximal ein paar wenige Grad besser. Eventuell hilft dir dieses Video als Anhaltspunkt!

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2021!


----------

